# Gold Spilo with RBP's



## FLsunshine (Mar 15, 2005)

its been a little over 2 weeks now and no problems i majorly switched the decortation before i added him into my 75 with my other 3 rbp's. Two of the red bellies are 4 inches and one is 6 inches and the spilo is around 5 inches. Also after switching the decor around i did a water change and then fed them as a group they didnt even notice the new comer. Theyre was one fight so far between the spilo and one of the bigger 4 inch rbp's , the rbp got his ass ran off and bit in the fin so hes never even messed with the spilo again and everyone else just leaves him alone he schools alot with the rbp's but he hunts on his own. It is a heavily planted tank and everyone has somewhere to go off and hide when they are harrased so i think this is gunna work! Pictures coming soon


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> FLsunshine Posted Today, 11:16 AM
> its been a little over 2 weeks now and no problems i majorly switched the decortation before i added him into my 75 with my other 3 rbp's. Two of the red bellies are 4 inches and one is 6 inches and the spilo is around 5 inches. Also after switching the decor around i did a water change and then fed them as a group they didnt even notice the new comer. Theyre was one fight so far between the spilo and one of the bigger 4 inch rbp's , the rbp got his ass ran off and bit in the fin so hes never even messed with the spilo again and everyone else just leaves him alone he schools alot with the rbp's but he hunts on his own. It is a heavily planted tank and everyone has somewhere to go off and hide when they are harrased *so i think this is gunna work! *Pictures coming soon


A piece of advice, never assume its "gunna work" when its only been 2 weeks.


----------



## RRice (Feb 16, 2005)

i put a one inch spilo with a 6 inch rhom for a couple days and it worked, but its just a matter of time before something will happen in that situation


----------



## FLsunshine (Mar 15, 2005)

the only reason im saying i think its gunna work is because of the heavy plants and hiding spots and the rbp are a little to big for the spilo to kill and the spilo definatly isnt gunna be killed by a red belly but i agree that theyre definatly could be a serious fin nip on one of them and i may have to seperate them but i really want this too work cuz i cant set my new 46 gallon up until i get the new house and i really dont want to give the spilo less than half the tank its such little swimming room so for god sake i hope it works


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> FLsunshine Posted Today, 12:10 PM
> the only reason im saying i think its gunna work is because of the heavy plants and hiding spots and the rbp are a little to big for the spilo to kill *and the spilo definatly isnt gunna be killed by a red belly* but i agree that theyre definatly could be a serious fin nip on one of them and i may have to seperate them but i really want this too work cuz i cant set my new 46 gallon up until i get the new house and i really dont want to give the spilo less than half the tank its such little swimming room so for god sake i hope it works


Ok, I understand what you are stating (see bold), but all it takes for the redbelly is to draw blood on that spilo and the rest will join in. Otherwise, good luck.


----------



## FLsunshine (Mar 15, 2005)

hastatus said:


> > FLsunshine Posted Today, 12:10 PM
> > the only reason im saying i think its gunna work is because of the heavy plants and hiding spots and the rbp are a little to big for the spilo to kill *and the spilo definatly isnt gunna be killed by a red belly* but i agree that theyre definatly could be a serious fin nip on one of them and i may have to seperate them but i really want this too work cuz i cant set my new 46 gallon up until i get the new house and i really dont want to give the spilo less than half the tank its such little swimming room so for god sake i hope it works
> 
> 
> ...


i know hastatus and thanks for the good luck lately ive been staying up till like 3 or 4 in the morning monitoring them and making sure the spilo and rbp's are ok because the last thing i want to do is lose any of these fish I love them all


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

FLsunshine said:


> hastatus said:
> 
> 
> > > FLsunshine Posted Today, 12:10 PM
> ...


If you love them like you say, you should seperate them


----------



## jeddy hao (Mar 1, 2005)

RRice said:


> i put a one inch spilo with a 6 inch rhom for a couple days and it worked, but its just a matter of time before something will happen in that situation
> [snapback]997976[/snapback]​


1" spilo and a 6" rhom??
that's a big size difference. I hope that poor spilo doesn't get eaten.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

> the rbp got his ass ran off and bit in the fin so hes never even messed with the spilo again


Keep an eye on those fins, those spilos are ferocious fin eaters.
He may decide he wants half that tank to himself someday


----------



## FLsunshine (Mar 15, 2005)

If you love them like you say, you should seperate them








[snapback]998056[/snapback]​[/quote]

Ive seen it done with red throated spilos a couple of times, even in state aquariums (dallas aquarium) and it worked well and i think it can work with gold spilos also. I just dont want to cut this fish off to like 15 -20 gallons for no reason if it can work. So far every case ive seen that worked was due to room in the tank, hiding places and plants...im gunna try this and if they start to hassle each other or i see any bad fin nips ill seperate them simple as that but im still not giving up yet


----------



## FLsunshine (Mar 15, 2005)

mashunter18 said:


> > the rbp got his ass ran off and bit in the fin so hes never even messed with the spilo again
> 
> 
> Keep an eye on those fins, those spilos are ferocious fin eaters.
> ...


yea like i said ive been watching them like a hawk... lights on all day then at night i leave my bedroom light on till like 3 or 4 in the morning and stay up watching tv and watch them to watch for any fights..but like i said since the one fight noone has wanted a peice of the spilo but he doesnt even try to bother the 6 inch rbp cuz he knows that thing is like a tank lmao


----------



## FLsunshine (Mar 15, 2005)

well theres a new edition to this post the spilo has now gotten mad at the 6 inch redbelly (the biggest) for trying to mess with his feeder hunt and has ran him off...which is a first in that fishes life. It seems now he is the second most dominant fish of the entire tank..also their are no feeders left on his side they all ran to the red bellies side of the tank now...Nothing maor is happening now but will keep you guys updated


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

FLsunshine said:


> Ive seen it done with red throated spilos a couple of times, even in state aquariums (dallas aquarium) and it worked well and i think it can work with gold spilos also. I just dont want to cut this fish off to like 15 -20 gallons for no reason if it can work. So far every case ive seen that worked was due to room in the tank, hiding places and plants...im gunna try this and* if they start to hassle each other or i see any bad fin nips ill seperate them* simple as that but im still not giving up yet :nod:
> [snapback]998078[/snapback]​


First...what is a red throated spilo? Second....is your 75 gallon tank the same size as the one in Dallas?



FLsunshine said:


> yea like i said ive been watching them like a hawk... lights on all day then at night i leave my bedroom light on till like 3 or 4 in the morning and stay up watching tv and watch them to watch for any fights..but like i said since the one fight *noone has wanted a peice of the spilo but he doesnt even try to bother the 6 inch rbp cuz he knows that thing is like a tank* lmao :laugh:
> [snapback]998080[/snapback]​





FLsunshine said:


> well theres a new edition to this post the spilo has now gotten mad at the 6 inch redbelly (the biggest) for trying to mess with his feeder hunt and has ran him off...which is a first in that fishes life. It seems now he is the second most dominant fish of the entire tank..also their are no feeders left on his side they all ran to the red bellies side of the tank now...Nothing maor is happening now but will keep you guys updated
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In reading those posts it sounds like you really dont know a lot about these fish. First, you most likely do not have a spilo. 
You said if there was trouble you would seperate them but you didnt, and you said no one would mess with the big 6" red because he is a tank....wrong again. This has the signs of disaster writting all over it.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I have agree with GG on this. Know your critter first.


----------



## FLsunshine (Mar 15, 2005)

FLsunshine said:


> well theres a new edition to this post the spilo has now gotten mad at the 6 inch redbelly (the biggest) for trying to mess with his feeder hunt and has ran him off...which is a first in that fishes life. It seems now he is the second most dominant fish of the entire tank..also their are no feeders left on his side they all ran to the red bellies side of the tank now...Nothing maor is happening now but will keep you guys updated
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In reading those posts it sounds like you really dont know a lot about these fish. First, you most likely do not have a spilo. 
You said if there was trouble you would seperate them but you didnt, and you said no one would mess with the big 6" red because he is a tank....wrong again. This has the signs of disaster writting all over it.
[snapback]1000081[/snapback]​[/quote]

Yes i do have a gold spilo and i know you know wut a red throated spilo is so theirs no need to explain that and no my tank isnt the same size as the one the dallas aqaurium has but they have 12 red bellies with like 6 red throated spilos and yes just because the spilo chased off my large red belly doesnt mean any trouble its just a fish establishing his territory..i said id split them up if anything serious happens or it looks dangerous for the fish and oh by the way theyre all lined up in a school right now..yea must be big trouble









btw heres a red throated spilo
http://www.piranha-fury.com/photopost/show...&cat=514&page=1


----------



## FLsunshine (Mar 15, 2005)

hastatus said:


> I have agree with GG on this. Know your critter first.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what more am i supposed to know?? they are supposed to be solitary fish and if schooled should only be kept with other spilos...i say thats bullshit and it can work theyre has been plenty of cases of spilo CF mixed with redbellies with no problems as long as you have enough room for all the fish and plenty of plants and hiding spaces


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks for the lesson on these fish. 
BTW...that is a Serrasalmus sanchezi.....no such fish as a red throated spilo. And 99.9% chance your fish is a Serrasalmus maculatus...but whatever Einstein....you know your fish.

Schooling......







Just another indicator of your relative inexperience with these fish.


----------



## FLsunshine (Mar 15, 2005)

i guess i gotta be all scientific to know anything "schoal" oooh such a diffrence..anyways man here is a picture identical to my fish

its a gold spilo if u think not i guess thats your problem

http://www.piranha-fury.com/photopost/show...&cat=514&page=1


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

FLsunshine said:


> hastatus said:
> 
> 
> > I have agree with GG on this. Know your critter first.
> ...


You know serras are solitary fish and only should be (as you said)_schooled_ with other serras, think about what you said.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

FLsunshine said:


> i guess i gotta be all scientific to know anything "schoal" oooh such a diffrence..anyways man here is a picture identical to my fish
> 
> its a gold spilo if u think not i guess thats your problem
> 
> ...


Not what I was refering too. School, shoal....same thing really...but these fish dont shaol or school....and certainly not in a tank unless under stress from an outside force..and that is only a temporary thing until the danger has subsided. That is all I was saying.

Ok...you have a gold spilo...whatever. BTW...does your "gold spilo" have a humeral spot?


----------



## FLsunshine (Mar 15, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> FLsunshine said:
> 
> 
> > i guess i gotta be all scientific to know anything "schoal" oooh such a diffrence..anyways man here is a picture identical to my fish
> ...


it does not have a humeral spot and its a very loose school not side by side they are just generally in the same area but not side by side like a group and im not trying to argue or be like nothing CAN happen because it easily could.. theyre could be a bad fin nip or a bad fight between all the fish and id seperate them immediatly. its not like im just gunna watch and think its cool or something thats not what im about


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

1. No one here should be attacking you on what you are stating or writing. What they (I in particular) are doing is giving you advice from experience.

2. piranha keeping, fish keeping, is indeed a SCIENCE. And because it is a science at the amateur or expert aquarist level there are certain things you MUST KNOW before you start tossing fish together. Once you begin to do that without understanding the critters you are working with, you are open for disaster and unneeded stress on your fishes.

3. This forum is geared for Expert Aquarists. That is for people that have been mixing species for a number of years. I have done it for over 30 years, others here have at least 10 years experience. Some have come here with less than 5 years experience and think they know it all. That is foolish assumption. Even with the number of years I have doing this, I don't know it all. But I am exploring methods to teach others how to do it SAFELY with minimal of damage. We have the background to advice you on how to do the same thing with a minimal of damage to your fish. It is a science that needs to be learned. Your home aquarium is not the Amazon river and if you don't follow certain protocol your fish will be damaged or eaten.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Nice mac , and a 75 with plants and caves is not enough room ...


----------



## FLsunshine (Mar 15, 2005)

hastatus said:


> 1. No one here should be attacking you on what you are stating or writing. What they (I in particular) are doing is giving you advice from experience.
> 
> 2. piranha keeping, fish keeping, is indeed a SCIENCE. And because it is a science at the amateur or expert aquarist level there are certain things you MUST KNOW before you start tossing fish together. Once you begin to do that without understanding the critters you are working with, you are open for disaster and unneeded stress on your fishes.
> 
> ...


thats all im looking for is advice on how to make this work not "dont do it" , "itll never work" , "you dont know about your fish" and that stuff..im doing this as an experience and im not gunna let these fish get hurt all im looking for is a little advice


----------



## FLsunshine (Mar 15, 2005)

btw my fish is exact to this fish
http://www.piranha-fury.com/photopost/show...&cat=514&page=1
if ur talking about the little darker part behind the head area i guess its a humeral spot but im used to seeing like a caribe type humeral spot thats really dark so im not sure if thats what u guys meant or what..but id appreciate knowing is it a mac or spilo?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

> if ur talking about the little darker part behind the head area i guess its a humeral spot but im used to seeing like a caribre type humeral spot thats really dark


Yup thats a humeral spot no mater how dark it is ...caribes are not macs or spilos so you may see more of a deep prnounced black color in the caribe

And BTW the link dosent work .


----------



## FLsunshine (Mar 15, 2005)

http://www.NO LINKS ALLOWED.com/forum1/index.php?showtopic=688
this is definatly not at all what my fish looks like his face is not so pointy its alot longer


----------



## FLsunshine (Mar 15, 2005)

MR HARLEY said:


> > if ur talking about the little darker part behind the head area i guess its a humeral spot but im used to seeing like a caribre type humeral spot thats really dark
> 
> 
> Yup thats a humeral spot no mater how dark it is ...caribes are not macs or spilos so you may see more of a deep prnounced black color in the caribe
> ...


the link should be fixed now


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

FLsunshine said:


> http://www.NO LINKS ALLOWED.com/forum1/index.php?showtopic=688
> this is definatly not at all what my fish looks like his face is not so pointy its alot longer
> [snapback]1000273[/snapback]​


Saw the Link , the one that works now ...
Nice Mac


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Read this page...it is a clearer indication if you have a spilo or not

OPEFE Serrasalmus spilopleura


----------



## FLsunshine (Mar 15, 2005)

ok sounds like your kinda confused harley so ill clear it up

This is the link of the picture thats identical to my fish
http://www.piranha-fury.com/photopost/show...&cat=514&page=1

This is a link to a picture of a mac that doesnt look like mine at all

EDITED BY HASTATUS. PLEASE AVOID LINKING TO OTHER FORUMS.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Nope Im not confused at all , Your first link to me looks like a Mac , and so does the one xxxxx...









PLEASE DO NOT CITE OTHER FORUMS.


----------



## FLsunshine (Mar 15, 2005)

sorry about that just couldnt find a picture of a mac on this site and on that first pic the darker area behind the head is what im talking about is that a humeral spot because mine has the same dark area in the same spot


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> MR HARLEY Posted Today, 12:58 PM
> Nope Im not confused at all , Your first link to me looks like a Mac , and so does the one xxxxx...
> 
> PLEASE DO NOT CITE OTHER FORUMS.
> ...


Guy's I edited out your comments and links to outside of PFURY. To avoid confrontations and/or free advertisting with other sites, please refrain from posting links or names of other forums. Get permission to use the photo if you need to and use only the name of the photographer.

To answer both questions, they are both S. maculatus. The one cited by Harley was examined by me in person. Morphological differences during ontogeny are consistent with recorded growth with this species. They can be elongated or discoid. The discoid shape being more consistent with Brazil and the elongated more with the Pantanal region.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> Nope Im not confused at all , Your first link to me looks like a Mac , and so does the one xxxxx...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so let me get this straight .......I cant even cite Water wolves either ? or Aquatic terrors ? or just cuz its that site ?
And for the record I didnt link anybody , I just replied with quotes and distinguished which is which ..I smater than that to start crap about it ...but I think that it is ridiculous that we cant link other forums that deal with fish and Info ..


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> MR HARLEY Posted Today, 01:34 PM
> QUOTE(MR HARLEY @ Apr 26 2005, 12:58 PM)
> Nope Im not confused at all , Your first link to me looks like a Mac , and so does the one xxxxx...
> 
> ...


Citing an individual is specific to the question. Citing a non-affliated web site is advertising.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

hastatus said:


> > MR HARLEY Posted Today, 01:34 PM
> > QUOTE(MR HARLEY @ Apr 26 2005, 12:58 PM)
> > Nope Im not confused at all , Your first link to me looks like a Mac , and so does the one xxxxx...
> >
> ...


No body is advertising anything here frank , merely comparing pics to see what his fish is . If that url had waterwolves in it , I bet you would have skimmed right by it . Why ? Oh because were affliated right ?


----------



## FLsunshine (Mar 15, 2005)

so is a gold spilo a real fish or just a name thats given to a closely related species?? and if so does anyone have a picture of a real gold spilo?

http://www.aquascapeonline.com/store/scrip...p?idproduct=188

heres another picture thats very similar too mine


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> FLsunshine Posted Today, 01:42 PM
> so is a gold spilo a real fish or just a name thats given to a close related species?? and if so does anyone have a picture of a real gold spilo..pedro sold me this fish so its not too cool its not a spilo


Its a common name, that's all. The actual scientific name of S. spilopleura or S. maculatus remains uncertain. It is being resolved soon by science. It's one of those things that I was afraid of when Jegu presented his rehabilitation of the species away from S. spilopleura. DnA was being conducted and published AFTER Jegu published his rehabilitation and that opened a can of worms.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

From Our Info Center 
http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/de...?id=spilopleura


----------



## FLsunshine (Mar 15, 2005)

hastatus said:


> > FLsunshine Posted Today, 01:42 PM
> > so is a gold spilo a real fish or just a name thats given to a close related species?? and if so does anyone have a picture of a real gold spilo..pedro sold me this fish so its not too cool its not a spilo
> 
> 
> ...


thx for the info Mr.Harley


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> FLsunshine Posted Today, 01:49 PM
> QUOTE(hastatus @ Apr 26 2005, 02:46 PM)
> QUOTE
> FLsunshine Posted Today, 01:42 PM
> ...


Your thanking Harley for my comments?














Oh well. Time to sulk.


----------



## FLsunshine (Mar 15, 2005)

hastatus said:


> > FLsunshine Posted Today, 01:49 PM
> > QUOTE(hastatus @ Apr 26 2005, 02:46 PM)
> > QUOTE
> > FLsunshine Posted Today, 01:42 PM
> ...


lol srry man i was eating pizza and didnt realise the name Thanks for clearing it up Frank!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

hastatus said:


> > FLsunshine Posted Today, 01:49 PM
> > QUOTE(hastatus @ Apr 26 2005, 02:46 PM)
> > QUOTE
> > FLsunshine Posted Today, 01:42 PM
> ...


----------



## FLsunshine (Mar 15, 2005)

Frank can you please explain this
"Two thirds at the base of caudal fin are dark and the last third hyaline in S. spilopleura whereas S. maculatus shows a final or subterminal black bar in the caudal fin"
and maybe point me to a document identifying these exact parts so i can tell for sure








thank you


----------



## FLsunshine (Mar 15, 2005)

I looked it up myself and mines definatly a spilo if that information is correct mines tail ends in transparent and not in just a final black line


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

FLsunshine said:


> I looked it up myself and mines definatly a spilo if that information is correct mines tail ends in transparent and not in just a final black line
> [snapback]1000741[/snapback]​


Maculatus can be clear also.


----------



## FLsunshine (Mar 15, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> FLsunshine said:
> 
> 
> > I looked it up myself and mines definatly a spilo if that information is correct mines tail ends in transparent and not in just a final black line
> ...


thanx for the info gurke damn this is confusing is their any true way to tell its a spilo?? and also if this helps they are both very territorial and terrible with fins they often just bite a feeders tail off whenever they see them and they are very agressive much like what ive heard about spilos but after reading the facts im just not sure


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Well...you can have Frank disect him...he can tell by the teeth. Other than that I think it would only be by the collection point. These are 2 very confusing species as pointed out in Franks earlier post.


----------



## FLsunshine (Mar 15, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Well...you can have Frank disect him...he can tell by the teeth. Other than that I think it would only be by the collection point. These are 2 very confusing species as pointed out in Franks earlier post.
> [snapback]1000846[/snapback]​


no







i dont care that much about knowing it just intrests me to find out what he really is because both of them that i own act exactly like ive heard spilos act


----------



## FLsunshine (Mar 15, 2005)

and also the pictures that that guy posted of a mac with reds (i think frank deleted the link but they were in a school and very peaceful) is very unlike mine acts...with the lights on the reds all stay together and the spilo is a little distanced but when the lights go off the spilo or mac defends half the tank and noone dares go by him and the one i have in a 20 gallon kills anything thats even in the tank so i wouldnt even try to keep anything with him..the one in the 75 is a bit more mild tempered as he only will go after a red belly if it comes and tries to take its side of the tank


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I had rhom that would live with a pleco no problem at all..... and one that bit a pleco in half within a minute of introduction.....but they were both still Serrasalmus rhombeus. Although serrasalmus all belong to a species, they will act as individuals.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> FLsunshine Posted Today, 03:55 PM
> Frank can you please explain this
> "Two thirds at the base of caudal fin are dark and the last third hyaline in S. spilopleura whereas S. maculatus shows a final or subterminal black bar in the caudal fin"
> and maybe point me to a document identifying these exact parts so i can tell for sure
> thank you


Those quotes are from Jegu rehabilitation of S. maculatus vs. S. spilopleura. They are HIS DESCRIPTION's. Trust me, we all scratch our heads on some of that work. Which is why the work is being revisited by other authorities. Unless you speak or read French, it won't be of any use to you since the rehabiliation is all in that language. And if on the chance you do read French. Look it up on the internet. It may be in .pdf format. Also bare in mind what I wrote above. That description was written at the same time the DnA data was being collected and published. So both documents are contentious.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> FLsunshine Today, 05:20 PM IP: 65.35.186.156 | Post #51|
> 
> *and also the pictures that that guy posted of a mac with reds (i think frank deleted the link but they were in a school and very peaceful) is very unlike mine *acts...with the lights on the reds all stay together and the spilo is a little distanced but when the lights go off the spilo or mac defends half the tank and noone dares go by him and the one i have in a 20 gallon kills anything thats even in the tank so i wouldnt even try to keep anything with him..the one in the 75 is a bit more mild tempered as he only will go after a red belly if it comes and tries to take its side of the tank


A photo in a moment of time is worth a hill of beans. I know you have my guidelines in this forum regarding mixing species. I also have other articles based on years of experience dealing with these species in the aquarium, including field research data. Take it to heart and don't chase rainbows.


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Well...you can have Frank disect him...he can tell by the teeth. Other than that I think it would only be by the collection point. These are 2 very confusing species as pointed out in Franks earlier post.
> [snapback]1000846[/snapback]​


i disected one and those teeth are pretty hard to find but when u do find them i guess it gives u that feeling of closure...


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> 33truballa33 Posted Today, 10:25 AM
> QUOTE(Grosse Gurke @ Apr 26 2005, 05:13 PM)
> Well...you can have Frank disect him...he can tell by the teeth. Other than that I think it would only be by the collection point. These are 2 very confusing species as pointed out in Franks earlier post.
> 
> *i disected one and those teeth are pretty hard to find* but when u do find them i guess it gives u that feeling of closure...


Evidently you were not looking in the right place. They are quite prominent for being in the palate area of young to subadult fish. Older fish (full adults) are more difficult to find only because in the wild, they wear down. Aquario specimens tend to have them intact. But good try, on your part anyway.


----------



## FLsunshine (Mar 15, 2005)

and also if this drawing is a correct one

http://www.opefe.com/images/Spilopleura_Norman1929.jpg

Then I definatly have a spilo because mines body shape and tail fin are identical to that picture.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I gotta rescan that image.











> FLsunshine Posted Today, 02:05 PM
> and also if this drawing is a correct one
> 
> http://www.opefe.com/images/Spilopleura_Norman1929.jpg
> ...


So is the body shape of S. maculatus. Go look in PSCI ID forum there are 2 photos of the same species of S. maculatus. You'll find that S. spilopleura doesn't differ much from them either. Very very close.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Here is my s. spilo

It matches the jegu description.Dont think it's gonna help you out, but you asked for one.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

mashunter18 said:


> Here is my s. spilo
> 
> It matches the jegu description.Dont think it's gonna help you out, but you asked for one.
> 
> ...


Sweet Ass Fish


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

hastatus said:


> > 33truballa33 Posted Today, 10:25 AM
> > QUOTE(Grosse Gurke @ Apr 26 2005, 05:13 PM)
> > Well...you can have Frank disect him...he can tell by the teeth. Other than that I think it would only be by the collection point. These are 2 very confusing species as pointed out in Franks earlier post.
> >
> ...


sorry im not a piranha scientist and dont disect very often.. but in the end i found them...


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

You don't have to be a piranha scientist, just know where to look. The important thing is you tried.









For everyone else, here is a photo of the palatine teeth. These are bony outcrops that sit inside the mouth on the palate behind the upper teeth.


----------



## FLsunshine (Mar 15, 2005)

everything is still going fine except for a few fin nips on the reds but nothing a little melafix wont fix . Nothings really changed except the dominance as the spilo is now the king of the tank and when he turns around all the reds move out of his way even the 7 inch red now runs away from him


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

i done that before had 2 spilos with 4 nats and 4 caribes.. and some pacus oscars etc etc.. for over a year ... with out problems


----------

